# موسوعة الالش العالمية الرخمة



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

... زباح الغير / مزاء الغير ...

موسوعة الالش العالمية الرخمة

للي ميعرفش يعني ايه الش


 عــــــــــــــاجل قام محافظ اﻻسكندرﯾه بتغﯿﯿر اسم (سي دي جابر ) الي ( دي في دي جابر )

وذلك لتكبﯿر المساحه مش اكتر


هو ده الالش

يلي انتشرووووووووووووو​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ﺑــﯿــﻘـــﻮﻟـــﻚ ﻣـــﺮة واﺣــــﺪ ﺳــــﺎﻓـــﻞ

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

اﻟــﻘـــﺎﻫـــﺮة ورﺟـــﻊ ﺗـــﺎﻧـــﻰ


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

!ﻣﻦ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺨﺘﺮع اﻻﻟـــﺶ؟

. . . . . . . . .

. . . . . . . .

اﻟﺸـــﺘﺎﯾﻦ


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اﻻﺳﺘﺎذ اﻟﻠﻲ ﻛﺎﺗﺐ اﺳﻢ ﻣﺴﺘﻌﺎر . . . . .

أﺳﯿــــــﺮ اﻟﺤـــــــــــــــﺐ أو أﺳﯿــــــﺮ اﻟﻐـــــــــــــﺮام أو أﺳﯿــــــﺮ اﻷﺣـــــــــــــﺰان . . . . . . .

ﻣﺎﻓﯿﺶ ﻋﻨﺪك اﺳﯿــــــﺮ ﻗﺼﺐ


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

!! ﻣﯿﻦ إﻟﻠﻲ ﻗﺎل إن اﻟﺴﻘﻮط ﺣﺎﺟﺔ وﺣﺸﺔ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

دﻩ ﺣﺘﻰ اﻟﺴﻘﻮط ﻋﻼﻣﺔ اﻟﺮﺿﺎ


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ﺣﻜﻤــﻪ اﻟﯿــﻮم ﻟﻠﺒﻨــﺎت اذا اﺣﺒﺒﺘــﻰ ﺷﺨﺼـــﺎ ﺑﺸــﺪﻩ . . ♥ . ... ... . ♥ . . ♥ . . ♥ . . ♥ . . اوﻋـــﻰ ﺗﻮرﯾــﻪ ﺻﻮرﺗــﻚ ﻓـــﻰ اﻟﺒﻄﺎﻗــﻪ اﻟﺸﺨﺼﯿــﻪ


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓﻜﺮة ﺑﻘﻰ . . . . . ... . . . 80 اﻟﺼﺒﺎح ﻣﻔﯿﺪﻩ ﺟﺪا . . . . 70 وﻻ أﻋﯿﯿﺪ اﻟﻠﻰ ﻗﻮﻟﺘﻪ ﺗﺎﻧﻰ ..؟؟؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مرة ظابط هرش في دماغه نزل قمل مركزي


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ﻓﻲ واﺣﺪ ﻓﻲ رﯾﺎل ﻣﺪرﯾﺪ اﺳﻤﻪ ﻣﺴﻌﻮد اوزﯾﯿﯿﯿﯿﻞ

اوزﯾﯿﯿﯿﯿﻞ ﻋﺮق


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ﺣﺪ ﯾﻌﺮف ﻣﺤﻞ ﺑﺘﺎع ﻓﺮاخ و دواﺟﻦ ؟؟

ﻋﯿﺐ ﯾﺎ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ دواﺟﻦ ﻋﻠﯿﻨﺎ


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ﻣﺘﻐﺴﻠﺶ اﻟﻤﻮاﻋﯿﻦ ب ﺑﯿﺮﯾﻞ . .. . . . .. . . . . رﯾﻞ de اﻏﺴﻠﻪ ب


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

متغسلش المواعﯿن ب بﯿرﯾل . .. . . . .. . . . . رﯾل de اغسله ب


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ﻗﻤﺔ اﻻﻟﺶ

ﻗﺎع اﻻﻟﺶ


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

she back

و ﻻ ﺑﻠﻜﻮﻧﺔ


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ﺗﺪﺧﯿﻦ . . . . . . . . . . . . . ودﻩ رﻓﯿﻊ


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

1 اﻷﻟﺶ ﻣﻨﻔﺬ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﺨﻨﻮق -2. ﺧﯿﺮ اﻷﻟﺶ ﻣﺎ ﻗﻞ وﺷﻞ وﺧﻨﻖ - 3. اﻷﻟﺶ اﻟﺴﻠﯿﻢ ﻓﻰ اﻟﻮﻗﺖ اﻟﺼﻤﯿﻢ -4ﻗﺎﻧﻮن اﻷﻟﺶ اﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ : ﻣﻘﺪار ﻗﻮة اﻷﻟﺸﺔ ﯾﺘﻨﺎﺳﺐ ﻃﺮدﯾﺎ ﻣﻊ ﻗﻮة . اﻧﻔﺠﺎر اﻟﻤﺮارة ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﺮض اﻷﺑﺘﺴﺎﻣﺔ -5.. ﻗﺎﻧﻮن ارﺷﻤﯿﺪس اﻟﺘﺎﻧﻰ : ﻟﻜﻞ اﻟﺶ رد أﻟﺶ ﻣﺴﺎوٍ ﻟﻪ ﻓﻰ اﻟﻔﻘﻊ .وﻣﻀﺎد ﻟﻪ ﻓﻰ اﻻﻧﻔﺠﺎر -6. ﻗﺎﻧﻮن أﻟﺸﻨﺘﺎﯾﻦ اﻷول : اﻷﻟﺸﺔ ﻻ ﺗﻔﻨﻰ وﻻ ﺗﺴﺘﺤﺪث ﻣﻦ اﻟﻌﺪم وﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ اﻟﻤﻤﻜﻦ ﻧﻘﻠﻬﺎ وﺗﺪاوﻟﻬﺎ واﻟﺘﻌﺪﯾﻞ ﻋﻠﯿﻬﺎ


----------



## nardeen (23 سبتمبر 2013)

كته كتيييييييييييل ومررتي مس مشتحمله


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههه

استني في تاني


----------



## nardeen (23 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> استني في تاني



*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا بلاش بلاش حضرتك فقعتهالي *


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ﺣﻀﺮﺗﻚ ﺑﺘﺪﺧﻦ ؟

أﯾﻮوون ﺑﺪﺧﻦ اﻟﻘﻤﯿﺺ ﺟﻮا اﻟﺒﻨﻄﻠﻮن

! ﻷ إﻧﺖ ﻛﺪﻩ ﺑﺘﻬﺮج

و ﺳﺎﻋﺎت ﺑﻬﺮج اﻟﻘﻤﯿﺺ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺮﻩ اﻟﺒﻨﻄﻠﻮن , ﻋﺎدي ﯾﻌﻨﻲ


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اﺷـﺘـﺮي ﻟـﺤـﻤـﻪ . . . . . . .

. . . . . . .

d: وﻣﺎ ﺗﺸﺘـﺮﯾﺶ ﻟـ ﻣـﺤـﻤـﺪ _________________________


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

.. ﺣﻜﻤﺔ اﻟﯿﻮم"

.. ﻻ ﺗﺼﺎﺣﺐ واﺣﺪ ﺑﺨﯿـﻞ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ^__^ .. ﻟﻜﻦ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ واﺣﺪ ﺑـﺠﻤﻞ اﺣﺴﻦ


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

!! ..ﻣﺎ ﻣﻌﻨﻲ اﻟــــﻀﻤــــﯿــــﺮ . . . . . ... ... . . . .اﻟﻀﻤﯿﺮ ﻫﻮ اﻟﺸــﺊ اﻟﺬى "ﯾﺆﻧﺐ" اﻻﻧﺴــﺎن ﺣﯿﻨﻤﺎ ﯾﻔﻌﻞ اﻟﺨﻄﺄ

ﺑـــﺲ ﻣـــﺶ ﺗﺄﻧﯿـــﺐ ﻋـــﺎدى داﻩ ﺗـــﺄﻧﯿـــﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻤـــﻌﻠـــﻘــــﺔ


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ﻣـﺴـﺨـﺮة . . . . . ... ... . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

و ﻗـﻠـﻢ رﺻـﺎص


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

وﻋﻠﻰ راى اﻟﻤﺜﻞ ﯾﺎ ﺻﺎﺑﺖ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ﯾﺎ ﻋﺴﻜﺮى ___________________


----------



## nardeen (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههه لالالا كدة كتير كتير كتير واوفر يعني*


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

لسسسة


----------



## son of juses (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مزيع بيسئل واحد بتحب ممثلين 
اه 
بتحب مين 
قالو
ادورد و غلاغانم و محموء المليجي


----------



## nardeen (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا كفايا يا جدعان *


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههه


----------



## philanthropist (24 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بضم صوتى لصوت السيد وديع و بقولك
تصدق انت فقعتهالى


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (24 سبتمبر 2013)

بقي بتقول ان في واحد لاعب اسمه مسعود اوزيييل بيلعب

                                في ريال مدريد وبتتريق وتقول اوزيييل عرق


                                   صدقني يا استاذي مدريد بيه الا منك دلوقتي

                             (انت جاي تبيع المية في حارة السقايين)

                                              انا ملك الالش بلا منازع

                            يا ناردين ويا سن اوف جيسس ويا ميرو خليكو شاهدين

                                        هو الجاني عا نفسه

                                     بس بصراحة بيني وبينكو احنا كسبنا كنز في شجمجية المنتدي

                                           اسمه كريزي مان


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اصل في شباب كتيير موهوب وعنده امكانيات حلوة

                                                   بس يا خسارة تجيله الفرصة يبقي ناقصه المشط

                                                                              ها حرمت ول لسه


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (24 سبتمبر 2013)

محسوبكم مينا اميل كامل يهدد بنسف امريكا

                                                انما اخوكو كريزي مان كبيره يهدد ناس في امريكا

                                                     يا جماعة خلوه يشوف شغلانة غير دي هو مش ادي


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (24 سبتمبر 2013)

الست يا تقعد و تبقي مأنية في البيت

                                                    او تتنيل تشتغل برة وتبقي مقلية في الزيت


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (24 سبتمبر 2013)

البنت يا تبقي معززة مكرمة او معذبة مورمة

                                         الستات سنابل والبنات زهرات والرجال قنابل والولاد ذرات ههه


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (24 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش ذكور بدون اناث ولا ديكور بدون اثاث

                                                        اللي يقولي مقدرش انسي جفاك

                                                     اقوله وريني عرض جفاك

                                                      البوسنة والهيرسيك والشيشان والحيطان

                                                             في مذيع دايما واقع في ارابيزنا عرفتوه واقع الابراشي

                                                                      سكوبي دو   وسكوبي النسكافيه في المج

                                               المعلمة بضم الميم تعلم النشل وبكسرها تعلم النشل هههه

                                             احيي كريزي مان عا جملة دواجن علينا

                                       بل قشة قطمت ظهر البعير بلا مقشة جابت تراب ضيع ريحة الزهر والعبير


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا قريت كل كل حاجة اني افهم حاجة ابداااااااااااا:a82:*


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

* ميرسي وي علي كلام حضرتك الجميل بس انا في عندي زرو غباء واشتغلت فمفهمتش حاجة بس فهمت دلوقتي*


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

mero 2 قال:


> انا بضم صوتى لصوت السيد وديع و بقولك
> تصدق انت فقعتهالى



اي خدمة


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*لالالا بجد خدمات حضرتك تجنن اللي عمل الالش دة تقريبا عمله علشان يشل الناس ويخلي مرارتهم تتفقع *


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> بقي بتقول ان في واحد لاعب اسمه مسعود اوزيييل بيلعب
> 
> في ريال مدريد وبتتريق وتقول اوزيييل عرق
> 
> ...





مينا اميل كامل قال:


> اصل في شباب كتيير موهوب وعنده امكانيات حلوة
> 
> بس يا خسارة تجيله الفرصة يبقي ناقصه المشط
> 
> ها حرمت ول لسه





مينا اميل كامل قال:


> محسوبكم مينا اميل كامل يهدد بنسف امريكا
> 
> انما اخوكو كريزي مان كبيره يهدد ناس في امريكا
> 
> يا جماعة خلوه يشوف شغلانة غير دي هو مش ادي





مينا اميل كامل قال:


> الست يا تقعد و تبقي مأنية في البيت
> 
> او تتنيل تشتغل برة وتبقي مقلية في الزيت





مينا اميل كامل قال:


> البنت يا تبقي معززة مكرمة او معذبة مورمة
> 
> الستات سنابل والبنات زهرات والرجال قنابل والولاد ذرات ههه





مينا اميل كامل قال:


> مفيش ذكور بدون اناث ولا ديكور بدون اثاث
> 
> اللي يقولي مقدرش انسي جفاك
> 
> ...






هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
هههههه
هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههه
هههههههههههههههه

بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه ..

يعني يا مينا انت يعني ااااااااااااااااااااه ...

مش عارف اقول حاجة بجد 

ههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *انا قريت كل كل حاجة اني افهم حاجة ابداااااااااااا:a82:*





nardeen ^_^ قال:


> * ميرسي وي علي كلام حضرتك الجميل بس انا في عندي زرو غباء واشتغلت فمفهمتش حاجة بس فهمت دلوقتي*



 مش فاهمة ايه الكلام واضح و زي الفل اهوه


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *لالالا بجد خدمات حضرتك تجنن اللي عمل الالش دة تقريبا عمله علشان يشل الناس ويخلي مرارتهم تتفقع *



ايه ده عرفتي منين ^_^


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههه ااااه رفت منين ها يعني حضرتك جيبهولنا علشان تفقع مرارة اللي يخش عليه :smil8:*


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههه منا بقول اهو عند كل انسان كدة لازم تجيله حاله غباء مرة واحدة ميفهمش اي حاجة في اي حاجة عتقولي ليه عقولك معرفش ها بتيجي كدة :a63:*


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

طب بدل معمالة تتعصبي علينا و شخلك مسكالنا الشبشب ديلوقتي

قولي الشايا تبل ريقنا بيها حتي


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> طب بدل معمالة تتعصبي علينا و شخلك مسكالنا الشبشب ديلوقتي
> 
> قولي الشايا تبل ريقنا بيها حتي



*هههههههههههه لا لا لا عيب انا مش بمسك الشباشب دي غير لصحابي وساعات اخويه بس*


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

كب فين الالشا !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*
شــب أردني إتصـل على مايطلبه المشاهدون:: Ҩҩ
♦
♦
♦
♦
♦
♦
المذيعه:
اهلا وسهلا تفضل شو بتحب تطلب ؟؟؟؟

ألاردني :
لو سمحتي 4 شاورما و2 بيبسي ......... هههههههههـ

طبعا قطعو الاتصال >>>
Ҩҩ
مكالمة من متصل ثاني من مصر .....

المذيعه:
اهلا وسهلا تفضل شو حابب تطلب؟

المصري :
لو سمحتي الاخ ألاردني اللي اتصل قبل شويه بيقول كتروا الشطه .... هههههههـ

طبعا قطعو الاتصال<><>
Ҩҩ
وبعده اتصل واحد ثالث فلسطيني ....

المذيعه:
اهلا وسهلا شو حابب تتطلب؟
--->>
الفلسطيني :
لو سمحتي حساب الشباب عندي =))))
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوت كدا يا وديع
اخيراً فهمت ...


احلي تقييم 

حلوة أوي

ههههه


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*:a63:*


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

بمعني


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههه دحنا جامدين اوي اهو الش دة ولا مش الش يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس؟*


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ الش

انا افس لأ حقيقي افس


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههه*


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

هه هه هه


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه حلوين اوي


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انتي احلي هههههههههههه


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (25 سبتمبر 2013)

طب بدل معمالة تتعصبي علينا و شخلك مسكالنا الشبشب ديلوقتي

قولي الشايا تبل ريقنا بيها حتي


ما هو عندك حق فعلا طول عمري اقول الغرقان 
لازم يتعلق ولو بألشايا  (والمعني قشاية) هههه


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هاي

واحد بيقولي معلش مش هاقدر اجيلك يا مينا انهاردة

عشان عندي وعكة فقاعد في البيت

قلتله ومين سمعك انا كمان مقدرش اجي النهاردة

عشان عندي وعكة ست جميلة في البيت 

\ والمعني يا احبائي واحدة ست ههههه

واحد بيقولي انا غني عندي فيلتي ويختي

قلتله انا كمان عندددي يختي وكباب حلة

والمعني يخني هه

واحدة بتقولي انا عارفة الاربع شخصيات بتوع 

تمثيلية تليتابيز بس ناسية الرابع

ممكن اراجعهم معاك يا مينا قلتلها اتفضلي

قالتلي ديبسي و لا لا وبو  وايه ياربي ....

اه افتكرت ايه وينكي

قلتلها وينكي مالك \الذي تفسيره وانتي مالك ههه

طبعا عارفين اخر اسم اصحابي\تينكي وينكي الاخضر

سواق مكروباص بيرجعلي باقي العشرة كلها فضة

قلتله كلها عملات فضية وانا فاض بيا

واحد بيقولي المكروباص دا مش بيروح جراج

قلتله خلاص ماجراج حاجة

تصحيح جملة كتبتها سابقا

المعلمة بضم الميم تعلم النشئ وبكسرها النشل

مرة بقول لماما فين الشيكولاتة مش لاقيها عا الترابيرة

هو انتي ليه شيلتيها

قالتلي كات سايحة حطيتهالك في التلاجة في الدرج

قلتلها مايدرجش

في كارتون اسمه ريمبو فش

اللي ما يعجبوش ألشي الفني دا

المفروض كريزي مان يرمبو حتة علقة هههه

بهزر طبعا دا انا سهران الليالي طالب العلا

واستاهل الضرب والعلق

علي فقعان المرارة زي ما بتقول ناردين

المهم اعضاء وزوار منتديات الكنيسة

اغلي ناس يضحكو عا حاجة تستاهل

ها يا كريزي مان لسة بعد اللي شفته مني

بتقول ليك فيها

طب ياريت نتفق مع المشرفين

ونعمل انا وانت مسابقة

بالمركز الاول والتاني والتالت

لصاحب افضل ألشة

يعني كل واحد يشارك بألشا

وانا وانت الحكام

عشتو في كنف يسوع

الي اللقاء حبايبي\باي


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> طب بدل معمالة تتعصبي علينا و شخلك مسكالنا الشبشب ديلوقتي
> 
> قولي الشايا تبل ريقنا بيها حتي
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> هاي
> 
> واحد بيقولي معلش مش هاقدر اجيلك يا مينا انهاردة
> 
> ...



هههههههههه

ليه يا عم الحج هو انا قدك !!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*زمان ام كلثوم غنت وقالت 

ألش ليله وليله 

انما بعد اللي بيحصل دلوقتي بتقلكم 

انما للألش حدود للألش حدوووووووووود ويا حديدي

 وبالمناسبه اللي اخترع الألش 
واحد مألش اسمه 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه

نصدق يا عياد انت بتدخل مرة كُل اسبوع

و انا ببقي مستني المرة ديه


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ليس فارس بلا جواد

ولا دارس بلا مواد

اجندة مواعيد

اجنة ومواليد

افشي السر

امشي وسر

الشكر ل crazy manعا الفكرة الرائعة

عشتو في كنف يسوع
مع تحياتي مينا اسرائيل\ملك الالش بلا منازع


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههه جمدين أوي يا مينا

مستني منك الجديد


----------



## nardeen (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*يالهوووووووووووووووي *


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههه متجيبلنا حاجة علي ذوقك كدة


----------



## nardeen (5 أكتوبر 2013)

سألوا محشش لماذا سمت قناة السويس بهذا الاسم ؟ رد : لأن السفن بتمشي بسويس بسويس


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههه حلوت ديه


----------



## nardeen (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*هههههههههههه مش حرماكو من حاجة اهو*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (5 أكتوبر 2013)

اكيد سمعتيها يا ناردين في التليفزيون

علي العموم شكرا لتعبك

طب اهديكي وكريزي مان مقولتي

ازاي داود ضرب جليات في جبهته

مع انه كان لابس خوذة

عشان قوته من ربنا مأخوذة


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

الشة دينية جديدة
بس حلوة هههه


----------

